# Dehydrating Cabbage



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

Should I blanch it or not? Also will it keep once dehydrated in sealed mason jars? Im thinking of cutting it like you would for slaw and kraut.


----------



## Ms.Lilly (Jun 23, 2008)

When I dehydrate my cabbage I just give it a quick blanch, about 30 seconds or so. Once it is dehydrated I store mine in jars and it keeps just fine.


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks ms lilly


----------



## Charly (Feb 20, 2010)

On a side note, I once took a dehydrating class and they passed around a bowl of dehydrated sauerkraut. It made for an interesting snack.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I never blanch it, just cut and dry. I store it in 1/2 gallon Mason Jars.


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

What can you use dried cabbage for? Is there any use for dried lettuce?


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

Im going to use the cabbage in soup and stew


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

We can our shreded cabage in tomato juice. Makes for a quick borsht or lazy mans cabbage rolls.


----------

